# How about these Ebay turbo kits?



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm definitely new to the 240SX scene since I just got my car the other day so this is my question. I am still debating if I want to turbo my KA24DE or go with a different motor like a SR20DET... I found these turbo kits from this company on Ebay for pretty good prices but I want to know if anyone has used them and knows if they are good quality or just cheap peices of crap... I'm not even sure who makes the turbo... Here is the link to one of the MANY kits they have listed on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Nissa...QQcmdZViewItem

Good deal or not?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I would be cautious of any deal on something as critical as a turbo kit on ebay. I would definitely do some research and really check into the warranty. Something like a turbo is almost always better to spend the money on a good quality kit from a reputable company. Bargain shopping for something that has the potential to grenade your engine can end up being no bargain at all. That is not to say that there isn't good deals on ebay, there definitely are, you just have to know what your getting. Be careful and do research.

You can get some decent numbers out of the KA engine, but if money isn't a factor the swap is the way to go. If money really isn't a factor you could even go for a RB swap.

I have read a little at a site called silviaspeed.com but they are no longer around. 
For more links on swaps for Nissans try
www.gariksgarage.com


----------



## All_Lag (Jun 25, 2006)

Ebay Turbos are absolute Garbage 

On these first couple pictures, I inverted the colors to make the problem extremely visible 
















Now this gasket is not only entirely too thin, but its also about an easy inch too large, as well as split. With a 76mm wheel spinning at 80,000rpm... you can see why that could become a problem pretty quickly. 
Another thing i noticed was on the backplate... its surface is rough and unmachined, as you can see in this next pic...


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

do not touch these turbos they are garbage as all lag states


----------

